# Trust the game warden?



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I have a feeder behind my house that runs all year. The deer hit the feeder in the morning and then go and bed several yards away. Twice in the past week I have heard the neighbor shoot just after the deer have left the feeder. Would you trust the game warden to keep your name out of the situation? Do they have to by law? I want this guy investigated but don't want to be involved in it. It's a family that does not work so I am concerned with what they would do to our place if they found out I called on them. Today would be a great day to bust them since the ground is covered with snow. Deer left this morning at around 7:45 and the shot was a few minutes later. Any thoughts?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

It is worth a phone call to find out and it is one I would make.

Are you sure Tom went home?


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Bob, 

If you call and talk to him personally and give your name , he may later be required to give that information to defense if the case would go to trial. However with the TIPS system the report is anonymous and he will still act on it with the same effort. However since he will not know the source of the information he will not have to divulge it later. This was the very reason for creation of the TIPS hotline. I would give it a try. 
FAB


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

That's gonna be a tough one ,I would think, if they are you're neighbors..and the deer are coming from your property..I'm sure they could easily figure out who calls the law on them.. I don't think that should stop you from calling though..poaching is poaching


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

And maybe someone reading this Thread knows them and will tell them anyway.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I fire my gun to scare deer out of my yard maybe once a week, usually around the same time of day. It didn't occur to me till now that my neighbors might be feeding them. Just say'n.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

It's a toss up. I've worked with a lot of knuckle heads that I have seen slip or have gave the suspect too many clues. Chances are Mr. Warden may know them or have had tips before and this will ice them. I've called the tip line. They take detailed info. Like if the violation is presently taking place. Take a vid.


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

I think I would take a walk back there and check out the situation before I called. just go back and fill your feeder and take a little walk see if you see any sign of wrong doing. I would say they will figure out who called with you being there neighbor unless you have other neighbors that live around you. its a tricky situation but one to look into.


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

Personally I would walk back to the feeder and see if there is any blood in the snow and or drag marks from the deer being hauled away.

I then would take some pictures and call the warden.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for the tips. My biggest concern is what they may do to our house if they figure out who it is. I'll take a walk in the morning. It needs to stop.
Kim, if Tom's still here I'm sending him to Athens.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I wouldnt trust any game warden keeping your name out of it. They only care about writing tickets. I have called the 1-800-poacher line in the past. Pretty much is a total waste of time and all you end up doing is leaving a voicemail. By the time they get back with you the poacher is long gone. If you actually did get a warden to come out they would probably help your nieghbors shoot the deer since they are already on the clock.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Is the game warden back on duty? The hocking county GW was on other duties due to the whole falsifying hours deal. That might be an indication of wether or not you can trust him.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

They probably don't need to even be on or near your land to bust these guys. Watching them from a distance if they are shooting from the house is a way they can do it. There is no association with you if they are caught that way. In trespass or hunting w/o permission, the landowner is involved. If it's shooting after hours or using a gun during a non gun season, you're out of the mix. It wouldn't hurt to tell the gamewarden youre worried about your identity being released.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

If there was a deer shot , was it still on your land when the shot occured. If not, you just s**t out of luck.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I agree with some of the others... I would take a little walk first and check things out pending it's your ground. I understand your position...touchy situation. Don't know what view your neighbor has from the house but come this spring I would try to make the deer re-route away from his place or obstruct his view by dropping some tree's.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Captain Kevin said:


> If there was a deer shot , was it still on your land when the shot occured. If not, you just s**t out of luck.


Why does it matter if it was on his land or not?

There is no gun season for deer right now, his land or anyone's land.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Maybe there was a coyote following the deer or a raccoon coming I to the corn with them? I'd check things out and get a better idea of what's going on before I did anything...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> I wouldnt trust any game warden keeping your name out of it. They only care about writing tickets.


I would suggest exactly the opposite. I talk to our county warden pretty regularly. They're just regular guys with a job. I'm SURE that if you explained your apprehension, they'd make every effort to NOT cause you assache and aggravation.


----------



## Rabbeye (Oct 28, 2013)

That was a good one flathead. I found it funny......


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

supercanoe said:


> Is the game warden back on duty? The hocking county GW was on other duties due to the whole falsifying hours deal. That might be an indication of wether or not you can trust him.


 Never thought about that. Thanks.
Took a walk around the property line and didn't see any sign of wrong doing on my property at least. I did find about 15 beds so there is still good sign of deer. The snow has only been down for a day so those are fresh beds. I'll keep my eyes and ears open and go from there.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

My friend has a similar situation with neighbors. His neighbor lets a family (4 drunks) that does not work live on the back of his property in a mobile home. Since this began he's had trespassers, who oddly enough owned the same dogs as this family, several times on and off camera, his barn broken into once, and the door kicked in once with 2 guns and other hunting items stolen but no jewelry or cash. Police say they have been aware of the family for awhile and that they keep an eye on them whatever that means. Needless to say they didn't make the suspect list but I did lol they were convinced it had to be a friend doing it


----------

